# What ECU / Engine Managment System are you using?



## XsjadoTwin11 (Dec 31, 2003)

Like the title says, what ECU or Engine managment are you using. Just trying to get a feel of what I may need. Include extras such as ungraded MAF and what cc (or lb) Injectors. I may need some help, im just getting into the turbo aspect of the SR20. So far I have:


(not installed) a T3/T04E. 
(installed)370cc injectors 
(installed) JWT ECU (non-turbo)
Stock MAF

I know im prolly going to have to upgrade the Injectors(50lb??), and im trying to figure out the best (cheapest) ECU or Engine managment that I could use. 

Im trying to get around 9-10psi. And hopefully somewhere in the 240-250 hp region. Are these Resonable Goal?
(p.s. This is going into a '93 NX2000)


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

jwt ecu and 370's on my t25'd ga16de...well, almost done anyways haha


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

hmm t3/t4, get MSD 50# injectors.....300zx TT MAF, JWT z32 MAF, 4 bar 50# program for turbo, and you'll be good to go.


----------



## XsjadoTwin11 (Dec 31, 2003)

chimmike said:


> hmm t3/t4, get MSD 50# injectors.....300zx TT MAF, JWT z32 MAF, 4 bar 50# program for turbo, and you'll be good to go.


So a JWT ECU programmed with 300zx TT MAF, 50lb injectors, and turbo.

Is there anyway I can get my current ECU upgraded to those specifications.

(im not sure how my current ECU is programmed, i bought this car last may with the JWT ECU installed...)


----------



## XsjadoTwin11 (Dec 31, 2003)

Oh CHIMMIKE.... you still have that FMIC for sale?? 30x5x2.5 if i remember correctly? Hit me up mayb we can make somthing happen.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

XsjadoTwin11 said:


> Oh CHIMMIKE.... you still have that FMIC for sale?? 30x5x2.5 if i remember correctly? Hit me up mayb we can make somthing happen.



yeah it's still for sale, and that's the size of the core, it's a little wider than the core dimensions


----------



## XsjadoTwin11 (Dec 31, 2003)

Chimmike, would you be willing to accept a trade for that FMIC? If so, what would you consider taking for it.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

trust me...right now, he needs cash, and lots of it! haha


----------



## dreadsword (Dec 2, 2002)

Ummmm, no you can't upgrade a JWT ECU... the one you have is junk. I'll do you a favour though and take it off your hands for say... $40 shipping in. Sound good??! 

J/K - send your current JWT ECU to JWT with the new specs and they'll reprogram it for I think $100 or $125.


----------



## Chillboy (Oct 8, 2003)

Here's some background on the Electromotive TEC III for future searches like this. Download the pdf manual and read pgs 10 and 11 if anyone interested in a true stand-alone system. I am not using mine to it's potential yet, but this will explain the smooth curve (from scratch in a little over an hour at TappAuto.

PC programmable and configurable for 1, 2, 3, 4, 6, 8, cyl. engines and Rotories with a 12 cyl.and 6 cyl dual plug option 
Operate in Open or Closed loop 
Run True Sequential, Phased Sequential or Simultaneous Injection with individual cylinder trim 
Configurable for TBI, MPI, TPI and individual throttle bodies

Additional Injector Output Drivers built-in.. Run Low or High impedance injectors

Full 150 mJ of Spark Energy directly to the plugs without misfire

New Dual Rev Limiters with ‘Triple Smooth Technology’.. 1st step retards timing to a negative -12º degrees.. 2nd step cuts coil current in half.. 3rd step coil current and fuel are cut-off.. all three steps occurring within milliseconds! 
Waste Gate (Boost Control), Nitrous Control with up to 4 stage retard available 

Four Programmable GPO’s (General Purpose Outputs) to control or activate VTEC, Shift Lights, Water Pumps and Fans, A/C Compressor, Torque Converter and more.

New Programmable Adjustable Electronic Tachometer Output

Uses primarily GM type sensors

Diagnostic monitoring with codes issued through Check Engine Light

Easy to install bolt-on Trigger Wheel and Mag Sensor Kits available for many applications **60 tooth crank sensor

Made in the USA 

New On-Board Data Acquistion Adjustable Sample Rates up to 100 samples per second Simultaneously record data from up to 25 inputs including: Air/fuel Ratios, Injector Duty Cycle and Pulse Width, RPM and Throttle Position, Gear Position, MPH, Boost (manifold pressure) and much more! 
Additional configurable Digital and Analog Input Channels View Multiple Data Graphs side by side or Graphs may be overlayed for comparison Graphic Screen Displays may be Printed and 
Data may also be exported to a Spreadsheet program for further analysis Data Logging can be started and stopped manually using a switch, or the system can be configured to automatically start and stop via values pre-set by the user.


----------



## Chillboy (Oct 8, 2003)

With a non-turbo ecu I would send it to JWT after I had everything nailed down that was going into the car. If I were planning future upgrades I would install an SAFC (or similar) so tuning can be done without down time.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

My setup(s) are:

On the 93 Altima, I started out with JWT Stage 1 ECU piggy backed with an APEXi AVC-R, S-AFC, and a ITC (I wanted to fine tune the engine because of changes from the map at sea level to high altitude) with Z32 TT 370cc injectors and running 9 psi. Then after the full turbo build up upsized the injectors to Nismo 555cc, changed the turbo trim and housing A/R upgraded to a APEXi GTR IC core and recalibrated the APEXi electronics. Currently I am in process of getting a Motec M4 and CDI 8 setup w/ the Bosch WB O2. I'm planning on running either 4 1100 - 1200cc injectors or adding 4 more 555cc injectors but I'm still trying to research the stability of a 1200cc injector at such short timing pulse while at idle. Also I am working on a custom intake manifold but need to finalize whether it will have 4 or 8 injector fittings... I'll stop with all the technical vocalizing now. 

On the 90 300Z, I have a JWT a semi Stage 3 ECU and a Blitz SBC-iD running Nismo 740cc injectors (I changed the injector harness).

I like the JWT reflashed ECUs and I think for most applications they are easiest and safest way to manage your power efficiently. That is my opinion though.

Black Hornet has a TEC III on his Altima and he seems to like it alot. It is very stabile, reliable, expandable, and extremely tuneable. The cost is pretty reasonable for a full management system.

Troy


----------



## Black Hornet (Apr 22, 2003)

Very informative information on the TECIII Chillboy. Let me offer a few words here.

The below thread is long but mechanically informative - it has a few jpegs of the install as well. A standalone is not only the final step to total engine control (no pun intended), it also takes your function learning and tuning knowledge of a vehicle to new heights.

With that said, it also can make your daily driver incapable of still being one, which is totally dependent on how far you go with a motor build. It also places a heavy financial tuning burden on any worthy budget. A standalone is the ultimate tuning toy, but it must be respected, learned and have the proper purpose for its' use.

When I got into modded my car, it was just for a little more performance and to increase the KA's potential. After deciding to go forced induction (turbo) and wanting to see what I could accomplish, the TECIII was my only choice for tuning beyond the standard vehicle ECU control capabilities.

Enjoy and embrace your ECU management decision for it will be what your future upgrading possibilities will be based on.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

JWT.... Why go elsewhere? no guessing, no mess, no fuss.... I love plug & play


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Black Hornet said:


> The below thread is long but mechanically informative -


Can't you just post the information without sending people to another forum?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

myoung said:


> Can't you just post the information without sending people to another forum?



dont worry mike...we wont ever betray nissanforums.com.....


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

KA24Tech said:


> My setup(s) are:
> 
> On the 93 Altima, I started out with JWT Stage 1 ECU piggy backed with an APEXi AVC-R, S-AFC, and a ITC (I wanted to fine tune the engine because of changes from the map at sea level to high altitude) with Z32 TT 370cc injectors and running 9 psi. Then after the full turbo build up upsized the injectors to Nismo 555cc, changed the turbo trim and housing A/R upgraded to a APEXi GTR IC core and recalibrated the APEXi electronics. Currently I am in process of getting a Motec M4 and CDI 8 setup w/ the Bosch WB O2. I'm planning on running either 4 1100 - 1200cc injectors or adding 4 more 555cc injectors but I'm still trying to research the stability of a 1200cc injector at such short timing pulse while at idle. Also I am working on a custom intake manifold but need to finalize whether it will have 4 or 8 injector fittings... I'll stop with all the technical vocalizing now.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you have some potetial NPM feature cars.

Mike


----------



## Chillboy (Oct 8, 2003)

I'm looking at getting a PLX (which uses the Bosch sensor too) in the spring. Between the cams and 72lb injectors and new mapping capabilities of the software upgrade, I think it's my smartest next mod. When I first drove my car it ran pig rich with half a useable gas pedal, my numbers now are from less than 2 hours tuning on a Mustang starting from the tuning wizzard tables, square one. I can't wait to get the wideband in, set the rev limit for 7000 and another lb or two of boost. And a much less than 11lb spring in the wastegate so my low boost (HKS EVC) spins less. I need to explore the option of getting the staged boost set up properly, but that sounds like track not dyno time. Way too little time before the snow flew this year.


----------



## Black Hornet (Apr 22, 2003)

myoung said:


> Can't you just post the information without sending people to another forum?


 I suppose I could, but please tell me how I could post 17 or so pages of information without posting a link? If I have violated a rule, I apologize but I'm only trying to pass along info that happens to be on another site. Not many car enthusiates have TEC3's installed on their vehicles. Posting info that are on other sites is a norm. Is their an issue about .net that I'm not aware of?

btw, I sent you an updated mod list for a possible re-visit of the Oct '02 issue feature, didn't see a PM response. Pushing over 400 at the wheels now. Please PM if still interested.

Chillboy, will send info as asked.


----------



## NismoPlsr (Jan 15, 2004)

Haltech E6K

CA18DET

stock t25
stock 370cc
3bar map sensor
spearco fmic
full 2.5



at first i had tryed using JWT ecu, but had nothing but trouble with it. so i went stand alone and i love it.


----------



## Black Hornet (Apr 22, 2003)

myoung said:


> JWT.... Why go elsewhere?


if you only knew...


----------

